# Yogi - the UK stud



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

"The Vizsla that won Crufts in 2010 had 581 puppies from 91 litters, in
a country where only 1400 pups a year are registered (and there are
some who aren't registered, I'm sure, but it's a small amount
regardless, I'm sure). That dog has flooded the gene pool, and I
can't imagine that's a great thing."

Hungargunn Bear Itn Mind (IMP AUS) *(YOGI)*
Hungarian Vizsla 
581 puppies from 91 litters have been registered with this dog as the sire.


From "Yahoo Vizsla Talk".

"I'm sure if you looked hard enough you would find the same to be true here
in the US. Perhaps not directly sired but in the first 2 generations of many
puppies out there. This is the trouble with breeders wearing blinders about
the quality of their studs. They can't possible complement every bitch
brought to them. But, as fate would have it, we often breed to the most
popular flavor of the day.One of my biggest pet peeves is that people breed
to what is "geographically close" rather then what might be a better
breeding for type, natural ability and versatility. With chilled semen being
easily available we should broaden our pedigree possibilities!

The sport of dogs in an ego trip for owners and numbers always count, be it
wins, placement, or puppies produced. The dogs don't care about any of
that.............. Good breeds don't either! They breed to improve on what
they have and 5 great pups are better for the breed then 100 mediocre!"

JMO,
Linda P.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/crufts-winning-vizsa-vs-westminster.html

RBD


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Can I please say that I have a Yogi granddaughter . I re- homed her 18 months ago,as an eight month old pup. I took her on not knowing what breeding she has,and not caring either!
Admittedly I don't 'work' her ,but she certainly hunts,points and retrieves ANYTHING from ANYWHERE . Water ,distance, 'blind recall', the thickest bush and bramble. Once she even climbed up a small tree to get a mis -thrown dummy that was hanging from a branch. She 'll never give up (until I tell her).
My friends ASK to walk with her ,she is utterly biddable,and 'trained' by osmosis,I take no credit! I briefly took her to a gun dog trainer ( who loved her,and encouraged me to field trial her). I know she would do it but I'm just too busy. She is a beautiful vizsla,with no hang ups or problems,either physical or psychological.the perfect dog.A super-fit 20kg . Her hips are 5/7 
,and elbows 0/0.
She has a mate chosen already who is completely unrelated.
Yes,he lives in the same county ,but he's a good vizsla. Shown ,worked,and a thoroughly 'nice ' person.
Yes,Yogi was over used,but we in the uk are aware,and there certainly are a lot of other lines ,and imports if you want the genuine hungarian article.
Surely going against the trend if it's a good trend is as biased and narrow minded as following every trend?
Kudos to you redbirddog,for everything you do for vizslas and us owners.
Absolutely no dis- respect intended,I just thought I'd throw my experience in for open and informed discussion.
Vida.x


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think he meant any disrespect to owners of pups that have Yogi in there bloodlines. The only problem I see is that over 1/3 of the pups born in that country were Yogi pups. In breeding you not only want an excellent male and female but the two should complement each other. Ninety One litters is a lot for them to have all been good matches.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

TexasRed said:


> Ninety One litters is a lot for them to have all been good matches.


This is what sticks out to me also. I admit I know nothing about breeding, but when I hear 91 litters, I think that someone is turning their dog into a cash cow! I'm assuming this is not JUST since Yogi won Crufts... that would be even more ridiculous.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Surely going against the trend if it's a good trend is as biased and narrow minded as following every trend?
> Kudos to you redbirddog,for everything you do for vizslas and us owners.
> Absolutely no dis- respect intended,I just thought I'd throw my experience in for open and informed discussion.


Vida, No disrespect taken. When I posted about Westminster vs Crufts last year it was about how Yogi looked like a Vizsla I like. Bailey, my male, looks like Yogi in pictures I have seen.

My friend, John, who lives in the south of England made a comment at the end of my post that hit home:

_Be grateful the Viz, dainty or otherwise, didn't win and that as a result rescue isn't filling up with dogs mis-purchased by people seduced by the look and notoriety... 
February 16, 2011 12:10 AM _ 

91 liters? Yogi is a stud and my guess is that every breeder, that had a female, was in want of his name on their pedigree line. 

Oh, and speaking of studs. Got a call from Julie of Placergold Vizslas this morning. Bailey's second litter is due March 21st. More buyers than pups. The screening process will allow the dogs to go to homes that can match dog to owner. Keeping the breed strong and vibrant is my desire. 

Your pup sounds great and my you be able to channel that drive and temperment in the field.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hope UK meant university of Kentucky-GO BIG BLUE-if a football was round we'd B #1 in that sport-this is a imformation site - no reason 2 say I'm sorry - opinons are just what they R - we read learn and reply - I love this site - so much 2 learn - so little time LOL- keepup the good work- hpoe U saw the PUP in keepup - we all R


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's not the 91 litters which would worry me so much as who the prodigy bred with. With all those puppies around, it would be very easy to inbreed accidentally.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

It's actually very easy in this country to make sure you don't breed too closely. The K.C. here issue six generation pedigree with every registration. It's cheap to have your dog DNA tested.
And also our K.C. offer a free facility on their website called mate select. You put the registered name or no into the system to get the predicted inbred coefficient in a percentage. It's easy to find out what the breed average is. I believe it's 6.9 for smooth vizslas? Correct me if thats not accurate?
The predicted mating should be less than the breed average or it's not advisable.
On a different note.....
I see quite a few v's around . The're seem to lots of different 
types,but ive never seen a dud ,like I do other breeds .( Lots of well dodgy weimaraners out there).


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I think that the UK will have the same "issue" (for lack of a better word) in regards to Yogi's eventual progeny in 20 years as the US has with Dirigo Gamblers Marker. Not that it's a bad thing, but in the future if you want to breed to a line that has no connection with him, you may have to look out of the country.


----------

